# Seltsame Sms von "Buongiorno"



## Niki0711 (18 August 2011)

Hallöchen miteinander, ich bin grade sehr ratlos und das kommt wirklich selten vor. Ich habe folgende Sms erhalten :



> Sie haben den premium Dienst Buongiorno gebucht. Es werden ihnen 3,99€ pro Woche abgebucht. Danke das sie unseren Dienst gewählt haben.



Absender :
+491638829998

Laut den Rechtschreibfehleren könnte es sich um einen Fake handeln aber ich will auf Nummer Sicher gehen.

Ich habe niemals eine Seite besucht auf der ich ein Abo angenommen habe. Das kann einfach nicht sein. Bitte um Hilfe. Danke.


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2011)

Frage doch beim Support an oder beschwere dich bei dem Münchener Unternehmen. Diskutieren macht in dieser Sache für uns hier wenig Sinn: Krankenakte Buongiorno.


----------

